# 4 Things wrong in less than a foot.



## st0mps (Aug 19, 2009)

i dont understand how companies get paid for this **** work but when you are honest and do the right thing people dont pay **** blows my mind


----------



## Boneshaker (Jul 31, 2009)

Wow, four violations in less than a foot. That must be some kind of butchery world record.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

El Oh El


----------



## jamesclerie (Jun 2, 2009)

Ok im a low voltage guy so please excuse me if I sound ignorant.
Picture no 1 locking device.
picture no 2 BX in pipe but why is this wrong.
picture no 3 no fitting on the top.
picture no 4 messy is that all that is wrong or can i not see something. 

Thanks the only to learn is to ask the older dogs.


----------



## Mastertorturer (Jan 28, 2009)

jamesclerie said:


> Ok im a low voltage guy so please excuse me if I sound ignorant.
> Picture no 1 locking device.
> picture no 2 BX in pipe but why is this wrong.
> picture no 3 no fitting on the top.
> ...


#1 - BX can be run in conduit but it still has to use a correct 1/2" emt to BX connector.
#2. The BX running into the device box requires the correct connector (L16) to prevent it from being yanked out and to bond the outter jacked. 
#3. There is no connector securing the Liquid Tight Flex to the conduit and wires are exposed. [Why in the hell they used LTF is beyond me]
#4. The fact that live wires are exposed [Kinda redundant but it counts]
#5. (not a code) The box is wrong for that type of cover plate.
As for the last pic; it's just to show the kind of hack work they do.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Just answer me this: Does it work?....:jester:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Why all the sheetrock trimmings in that pullbox? FAIL.


One violation I see is that that armored cable (maybe MC) isn't terminated with a listed connector identified for such use. 

330.40


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

HOLY SMOKES!!! that's not something the fire inspector's gonna like.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Mastertorturer said:


> This is from a school gym to control ceiling fans. It's part of an addition to the building. I know the company who did this and it's run by morons from the middle east.
> 
> They bid dirt cheap prices on contracts while paying less for un-licensed
> "electricians". Their company was working on a different project and the inspector chased them off the site for no license. So guess what. They just snook away and went to their other addition project.
> ...


 That is totally someone that doesnt carry any stock in their work truck.


----------



## idontknow (Jul 18, 2009)

Listen buddy, we're not from the middle east.

Jeez, get off your (white) high horse for once.


----------



## idontknow (Jul 18, 2009)

Oh yeah, forgot 

And hopefully that's not a fire/smoke wall in that last picture.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

idontknow said:


> Listen buddy, we're not from the middle east.
> 
> Jeez, get off your (white) high horse for once.


How am I on a high horse...? OOOPs I didnt read the whole post. Never mind.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

> That is totally someone that doesnt carry any stock in their work truck.


 
:whistling2:


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

i couldnt do that hack work ,even if i was a 1st year!!!


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Iberville, eh?


----------

